# Breakbooster - jaa oda nein???



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. Mai 2004)

Sers Leutz,

ich sehe ständig nen paar Trialer, die bei ihren HS33 keine Breakbooster montiert haben und da wollte ich mal fragen, ob das wirklich so gesund für den Rahmen ist, ohne Breakbooster zu fahren??? weil wenn ich die HS33 montiere und dann die Bremse drücke, verzieht es den ganzen Rahmen hinten.

Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären!!!

Tschöööööö


----------



## robs (15. Mai 2004)

Auf jeden Fall mit!

Es mag zwar Rahmen geben, bei denen sich die Streben nicht so dolle verdrehen, aber auch wenn es dem Rahmen in der Stabilität nichts ausmacht ist der Booster für einen gut definierten Druckpunkt unerlässlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Mai 2004)

es gibt soweit ich weiß nur 2Rahmen, die man ohne booster fahren kann, die aber trotzdem nen geilen Druckpunkt haben den pitbull und den XTP!!


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Mai 2004)

korrigiere:3 Frames....coustellier, pitbull, XTP


----------



## Fars (15. Mai 2004)

Auf den Bikes ist der Booster integriert... Bei mir ist auch alles gany gut ohne Booster, das liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich die XT-V-Brakes habe... Und natürlich ein X-alp!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. Mai 2004)

Ich habe aber nicht gefragt, ob man V-Breaks ohne Breakbooster fahren kann, sonder HS33 ohne Booster!!!!

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!!!


----------



## Levelboss (16. Mai 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!!!



...und wer schreiben kann auch!    Es heißt nämlich Brakebooster!


----------



## Reini (19. Mai 2004)

* Ja *

Weil sich nicht nur der Rahmen verbiegt sondern auch die Schrauben (zwar nicht soviel wie der Rahmen aber trotzdem...
aaaaaaalso
IMMER Brakebooster auch bei Coust, XTP und pitbull


----------



## Levelboss 1065 (19. Mai 2004)

mehr brauch ich wohl nich dazu sagen... es wurde ja eben noch von reini wiedergegeben


----------



## aramis (19. Mai 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> * Ja *
> 
> Weil sich nicht nur der Rahmen verbiegt sondern auch die Schrauben (zwar nicht soviel wie der Rahmen aber trotzdem...
> aaaaaaalso
> IMMER Brakebooster auch bei Coust, XTP und pitbull



so ein Sche!ß...


----------



## Reini (21. Mai 2004)

wenns so eine scheiß ist, erklär mir bitte warum... damit ich im nachhinein auch klüger bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pulp (21. Mai 2004)

hi,

es kann schon sein das sich die schrauben verbiegen. wenn das der fall ist, ist das aber ne fehlkonstruktion da schrauben nur auf zug belastet werden durfen ! (und alle andere kräfte müssen von den anderen teilen aufgenomen werden)

gruss pulp


----------



## aramis (21. Mai 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> wenns so eine scheiß ist, erklär mir bitte warum... damit ich im nachhinein auch klüger bin...



Weil ich an meinem Radl ohne Brakebooster nen geilen Druckpunkt hab. 

Hast schon recht, mit is natürlich besser, aber ich finds dumm, statt 'lieber' oder 'besser' gleich 'IMMER' zu schreiben.


----------



## Zitz (22. Mai 2004)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> es kann schon sein das sich die schrauben verbiegen. wenn das der fall ist, ist das aber ne fehlkonstruktion da schrauben nur auf zug belastet werden durfen ! (und alle andere kräfte müssen von den anderen teilen aufgenomen werden)
> 
> gruss pulp



 
Mit der Aussage stellst Du so ziemlich jede Bremse in Frage die auf n Cantisockel geschraubt wird.
Aber meine Überlegung sieht in der Hinsicht so aus, dass man beim Ziehen des Bremshebels und dem "Einklemmen" der Felge durch die Brems...klötze?...backen?... naja wie auch immer... doch ein Drehmoment ortogonal zur Achse des Cantibolzens erzeugt (Bewegung des Laufrades mal aussen vorgelassen).
Sprich der Cantibolzen selbst als Hebel dient...also Pustekuchen mit Zugbelastung!
Deshalb ja auch Brakebooster.
Übrigens werden ja auch die Schrauben sie bei Fullys die Dämpfer halten nicht auf Zug belastet...

So klingts für mich zumindest logisch!


----------



## Sanitoeter (23. Mai 2004)

Gesundheit...

Ne...beim Fully werden die schrauben auch mehr auf DRUCK belastet!!

Ich würd aber mit Brakebooster fahren!!! sche!ß auf die paar gramm mehr!! Es hällt so besser und sieht auch stylischer aus!!! (vor allem die neongelben von magura)....


----------



## aramis (23. Mai 2004)

Joa, du fährst ja auch'n X-Hydra, weil das stylisher aussieht und beser hält, wa?


----------



## robs (23. Mai 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, du fährst ja auch'n X-Hydra, weil das stylisher aussieht und beser hält, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanitoeter (23. Mai 2004)

also..haltet tut der wohl eher nix..*gg*

Kettenstrebe gerissen!!!


----------



## Reini (26. Mai 2004)

Wo bekommt man einen vernünftigen BrakeBooster, zu einem annehmbaren Preis für V-Brake ?


----------



## Levelboss (26. Mai 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt man einen vernünftigen BrakeBooster, zu einem annehmbaren Preis für V-Brake ?



Selbermachen!


----------



## Reini (27. Mai 2004)

Und welches Material ?
Alu 5mm ?
Carbonplatten, selber formen schneiden ?
Titan
GFK ?
Stahl ?
Magnesium ?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (27. Mai 2004)

Rose Versand!


----------



## Levelboss (27. Mai 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> Und welches Material ?
> Alu 5mm ?
> Carbonplatten, selber formen schneiden ?
> Titan
> ...



 einfach mal ausprobieren.
Ich würde glaube ich Alu nehmen.


----------



## eosfan (4. Juni 2004)

Für mich sieht es so aus, als sei der Booster an der HS-33 Pflicht. Durch die Dicke der Evolutionadapter bilden Schrauben und Sockel einen netten Hebel, so dass es beim Anziehen die Bremse an der rahmenabgewandten Seite auseinanderdrückt. Je steifer der Rahmen an dieser Stelle, umso weniger wird dieser Effekt zu bemerken sein. Wer das Optimum will, sollten den Brakebooster montieren, damit die Bremse auch an der offenen Seite zusammengehalten wird.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Juni 2004)

eosfan schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich sieht es so aus, als sei der Booster an der HS-33 Pflicht. Durch die Dicke der Evolutionadapter bilden Schrauben und Sockel einen netten Hebel, so dass es beim Anziehen die Bremse an der rahmenabgewandten Seite auseinanderdrückt. Je steifer der Rahmen an dieser Stelle, umso weniger wird dieser Effekt zu bemerken sein. Wer das Optimum will, sollten den Brakebooster montieren, damit die Bremse auch an der offenen Seite zusammengehalten wird.


----------

